# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan >  Kolom di negri belanda

## Geronimo

Salam,

sekarang musim gguur Hari ini humanitaire.
diluar suhunya15 celcius
air kolom 14 celciusair,dengan suhunya ini ikanya baboes.
saya mengelarkan untuk musim dingin,suhunya air kolam bisa menurun kesatu.
saya akan menjelaskan.

salam Geronimo

----------


## Geronimo

Maaf

bahasa  saya kurang baik.
kolam di negri belanda.
sekarang musim gugur hari ini
diluar suhunya 16 celcius
air kolam 14 celcius, dengan suhunya ini  koi bagoes,
saya mengelarkan untuk musim dingin, suhunya air kolam menurun satu celcius.

salam GeronimoGeronimo

----------


## Tjendra

Salam kenal Pak Geronimo, suhunya dingin yah, kalau Bapak Geronimo boleh sharing foto lokasi dan kolam...thank you
 :High5:

----------


## Geronimo

Salam kenal  pak Tjendra,

Terima kasih
saya tidak tahu bagaimanna foto ke forum.
mungkin menolong bagaimanna.
melihat berita privé

salam GeronimoGeronimo

----------


## Tjendra

coba dibaca di thread berikut:
http://www.koi-s.org/showthread.php?...RA-UPLOAD-FOTO

thank you

----------


## Geronimo

Test
 ingin tahu foto disini

Salam kenal rob.            http://s1303.beta.photobucket.com/user/robbrust/media/SSFsanke2542011_zpscb20ff49.jpg.html

----------


## Geronimo

[IMG]file:///C:/Users/Public/Pictures/Sample Pictures/IMG_0820.JPG[/IMG]          .


test geronimo[IMG]file:///C:/Users/Public/Pictures/Sample Pictures/IMG_0820.JPG[/IMG]

----------


## Tjendra

coba dibantu yah, apakah ini fotonya?

----------


## Geronimo

saya mencoba bikin foto ini.
tetapi tidak berhasil.
ini sakai SFF sanke

salam rob

----------


## Geronimo

http://i1303.photobucket.com/downloa...psa74666f0.jpg

----------


## Geronimo

http://i1303.photobucket.com/downloa...ps7fd9fb70.jpg

----------


## Geronimo

http://i1303.photobucket.com/downloa...psa74666f0.jpg

----------


## KANGGA

Ni coba dibantu upload Bro









Caranya Di quick reply atau thread baru cari sub menu insert image (samping gambar globe silang merah) trus nanti copy URL full trus paste ke waktu di klik sub menu insert image.

Semoga berhasil Bro Geronimo....

Salam 

Kangga

----------


## Geronimo

tiap orang, :Thumb: 

berterima kasih.
saya menghargai banyak anda membantu.
coba sekalie lagi.
 :Cry:  :Cry: 

rob

----------


## Attar

> tiap orang,
> 
> berterima kasih.
> saya menghargai banyak anda membantu.
> coba sekalie lagi.
> 
> 
> rob


Salam kenal Bro Geronimo, kita tetangga nih,,, ::

----------


## dattairadian

Hi Rob,
Yang di copy-paste kesini adalah - 'IMG code'- nya (bukan Email-Im code, bukan link code dan bukan juga HTML code)

Semoga dapat membantu

----------


## Geronimo

[IMG][/IMG]

dapat membantu pada akhirnya.
tiap orang, berterima kasih sekali lagi.
ini tricklefilter foto dalam itu.
constructie dan membuat sendiri.

salam salam rob [geronimo]

----------


## Attar

Of shiro van boerderij Sakai ?

----------


## Geronimo

Hoi attar

1e sanke  dari sff sakai 
shiro dari omosako
2e sanke dari oofuchi
sekarang shiro 65 cm 

salam Geronimo

----------


## Attar

> Hoi attar1e sanke  dari sff sakai shiro dari omosako2e sanke dari oofuchisekarang shiro 65 cm salam Geronimo


Nice kois Rob! Salam kenal saya tinggal di Schoten, Berarti hanya 60 kM dari Oosterhout

----------


## Geronimo

Hoi Attar.

boleh mampier, 
schoten tidak jauh,setenga jam saja.
itu post privé Penuh
mau tulis email saya.

salam Geronimo

----------


## Attar

> Hoi Attar.
> 
> boleh mampier, 
> schoten tidak jauh,setenga jam saja.
> itu post privé Penuh
> mau tulis email saya.
> 
> salam Geronimo


Hi Rob,
Terima kasih sebelumnya, saya akan hubungi kola saya mau mampir.
Ja, mail inbox saya tadi memang penuh tapi sekarang sudah saya delete beberapa mail lama, silahkan jika mau kirim mail

----------


## Geronimo

> Hi Rob,
> Terima kasih sebelumnya, saya akan hubungi kola saya mau mampir.
> Ja, mail inbox saya tadi memang penuh tapi sekarang sudah saya delete beberapa mail lama, silahkan jika mau kirim mail


Masih Penuh
Still full 
tulis berita ke Geronimo.
inbox saya tidak Penuh.
empty at all :Noidea: 

salam

----------


## Geronimo

ini kolam saya.
15000 liter air.
1 vortex
1 tricklefilter


[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## wen

Green... Kolamnya bagus

----------


## showa

wah keren ini ada om Attar yg domisili disana juga............semoga lintas benua ini dapat menjadi jembatan yg terus terawat dan terjalin manis semoga menjadi awal yg baik utk kita semua sesama penggemar ikan koi dimana saja berada untuk semangkin mencintai memelihara ikan koi.

(mantab)

kolam ikan koi nya penuh suasana hijau , apakah tumbuhan air nya (teratai jika tak salah) tidak menganggu mata saat menikmati ikan koi cantiknya  om geri..............?

----------


## dattairadian

Very very nice!  ::

----------


## KANGGA

Kolam yg indah sekali Bro.....

----------


## Geronimo

berterima kasih tiap orang 
saya menghargai kalian merespon.

saya punya airliftsystem untuk aliran di kolam.
listriknya mahal di negri belanda.
15000 liter pompa pakai kira kira 160/180 watt listrik
airlift pakai 35 watt .
ini lebih murah.

salam geronimo

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> berterima kasih tiap orang 
> saya menghargai kalian merespon.
> 
> saya punya airliftsystem untuk aliran di kolam.
> listriknya mahal di negri belanda.
> 15000 liter pompa pakai kira kira 160/180 watt listrik
> airlift pakai 35 watt .
> ini lebih murah.
> 
> salam geronimo



Pak Rob,

boleh tolong dijelaskan apa yg dinamakan dengan air lift system ?

Terima kasih.

----------


## wen

> Pak Rob,
> 
> boleh tolong dijelaskan apa yg dinamakan dengan air lift system ?
> 
> Terima kasih.


Sepertinya ini air pump

----------


## chivas

> wah keren ini ada om Attar yg domisili disana juga............semoga lintas benua ini dapat menjadi jembatan yg terus terawat dan terjalin manis semoga menjadi awal yg baik utk kita semua sesama penggemar ikan koi dimana saja berada untuk semangkin mencintai memelihara ikan koi.
> 
> (mantab)
> 
> kolam ikan koi nya penuh suasana hijau , apakah tumbuhan air nya (teratai jika tak salah) tidak menganggu mata saat menikmati ikan koi cantiknya  om geri..............?


Betul pak showa....setelah hubungan lintas kecamatan dan kelurahan terjalin skrng udh lintas benua...

----------


## Lakewood

Nice ponddd

----------


## harryachta

om geronimo maksud air lift system apa. siapa tau bisa juga di terapkan di sini

----------


## Geronimo

> om geronimo maksud air lift system apa. siapa tau bisa juga di terapkan di sini


saya coba bahasa kurang baik.
mungkin fotonya jelaskan.

setelan tabung dengan diameter 10cm
di bawah batu air
udara mau ke diatas dan dorong air.
35 watt pumpa hawas baik untuk 15000 liter air.
mungkin Attar tolong ini.



[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Geronimo

perlu untuk airlift yang mudah .

tabung 10 cm diameter paling sedikit 100 cm
tabung belokan
batu udara
pompa udara

bikin tabung belokan diatas tabung 100 cm
dari dibawah batu air
tabung belokan ke atas
coba saja

salam geronimo


[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Geronimo

kolam saya ada airlift yang lain
bikin ini tidak sukar.

tetapi ini airlift paling baik


[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Geronimo

Ini jelas?

geronimo

----------


## Geronimo

http://<a href="http://i1303.photobu...&#91;/IMG]</a>

----------


## Geronimo

coba sekali lagi film
http://<a href="http://i1303.photobu...&#91;/IMG]</a>

----------


## KANGGA

File keliatan bukan video file Bro Rob tapi .Jpg. Gue liat gambar tentang air lift...
Coba dicheck lagi....

----------


## Geronimo

> File keliatan bukan video file Bro Rob tapi .Jpg. Gue liat gambar tentang air lift...
> Coba dicheck lagi....


*terima kasih* bro Kanga.
mungkin liat youtube airlift.
ada banyak film.
tetapi saya coba sekali lagi. :Frusty: 

geronimo

----------


## Geronimo

nanti malam temp -5 sampai -7 celcius
dingin ya.
saya mau saudari meliat growup tosai momotaro

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

saya beli tosai 30.04.2011  fotonya kedua 30.04.2012 
coba tangkap sehari untuk update

----------


## ponijo

beni dan suminya bagus, but grownya agak kurang,, meneer

----------


## sora koi

saya mau bertanya pak, tentang airlift system, apakah fungsinya hanya untuk sirkulasi air? ataukah bisa juga untuk sistem filtrasi?

----------


## Geronimo

> beni dan suminya bagus, but grownya agak kurang,, meneer


terima kasih Ponijo

itu betul.
maaf.
tetapi datum kedua saya keliru 
datum kedua 30.08.2011.
saya coba menangkap koi,dan update ke forum.

salam geronimo

----------


## Geronimo

> saya mau bertanya pak, tentang airlift system, apakah fungsinya hanya untuk sirkulasi air? ataukah bisa juga untuk sistem filtrasi?


salam sorakoi.

airlift untuk sirkulasi air 
tetapi kalau alas kolom kotor
tempatnya airlift atas alas yang kotor.
meliat gambar. itu lebih jelas.

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Geronimo

> nanti malam temp -5 sampai -7 celcius
> dingin ya.
> saya mau saudari meliat growup tosai momotaro
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]
> 
> saya beli tosai 30.04.2011 fotonya kedua 30.08.2011 
> coba tangkap sehari untuk update



foto 3
sekarang 28.10.2012 
62 cm

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## tosailover

> foto 3
> sekarang 28.10.2012 
> 62 cm
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]


Bagus ikannya, Pak.

----------


## edwin

> saya mau bertanya pak, tentang airlift system, apakah fungsinya hanya untuk sirkulasi air? ataukah bisa juga untuk sistem filtrasi?


thread tentang airlift system, mudah2an membantu.
http://www.koi-s.org/showthread.php?5257-Uplift-System

----------


## Geronimo

> thread tentang airlift system, mudah2an membantu.
> http://www.koi-s.org/showthread.php?5257-Uplift-System


salam Edwin.
saya kurang mengerti bahasa.
anda mau tahu atau airliftsystem bisa untuk sistem filtrasi?
anda bisa menjelaskan di bahasa inggris.

the airliftsystem can be used in combination with a filtersystem, important that you use a gravity system.
the waterlevel in your pond aswell in your filtersystem must have the same level.
the airstone will be placed at the side off your pond.
I suggest, that this is your question.

salam geronimo

----------


## ponijo

betul meneer... sy pake kompresor untuk back washnya.... very easy

----------


## Geronimo

> betul meneer... sy pake kompresor untuk back washnya.... very easy


Salam ponijoBagaimanna  Berasa  airliftsistemAda foto .Saya suka foto sSalam Geronimo

----------


## edwin

Hi Mr Geronimo,
Sorry to make you confuse.. Just info to Mr Sora Koi, that we had a discussion about airlift system. See the link below. 

Anyway, you have a nice green pond that inspire me of a green pond design. 




> thread tentang airlift system, mudah2an membantu.
> http://www.koi-s.org/showthread.php?5257-Uplift-System

----------


## sora koi

@edwin
makasih om , sy sdh k TKP, tp sepintas kyknya d thread itu pnggunaan airlift hnya utk backwash ya, cmiiw.. bisakah smua filter (mek n bio) dijalankan hnya dg mnggunakan airlift systm..?

@geronimo
To make this clear, do you use only air pump (without water pump) to run all systems in your pond (water filtration & circulation)? Or do you use both of them (water pump for filtration & air pump for circulation)?
Sorry for my bad english..

----------


## Geronimo

> @edwin
> makasih om , sy sdh k TKP, tp sepintas kyknya d thread itu pnggunaan airlift hnya utk backwash ya, cmiiw.. bisakah smua filter (mek n bio) dijalankan hnya dg mnggunakan airlift systm..?
> 
> @geronimo
> To make this clear, do you use only air pump (without water pump) to run all systems in your pond (water filtration & circulation)? Or do you use both of them (water pump for filtration & air pump for circulation)?
> Sorry for my bad english..



Bahasa inggris anda ...jauh Lebih baik daripada Bahasa Indonesië saya.
yes I use both systems.
Through gravity  the water flows from  the pond to the vortex.
From the vortex I use a waterpump 15000 liter per hour ,that goes to the tricklefilter,thats why i use both systems.

In the pond I also use an airliftsystem for the streaming.


Salam Geronimo

----------


## Geronimo

ini vortex saya.

kamar 1 air masuk dengan gravity system.
pergi ke kamar 2.
di kamar 2 ada pompa ke tricklefilter.

liat foto 2 
diatas kamar 1 ditutup .... dengan zeef [bagaimana namanya di bahassa indonesia]
air bersih ke kamar 2 [cleared water]


[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Geronimo

ini trickle saya.
semua ini ... saya bikin sendiri.
all this systems are made by myself.
its easy because i am a welder [tukang las]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## andriyana

tricklenya bagus, sangat rapi  :Second:   :Yo:

----------


## edwin

wow...fantastic...!! :First:

----------


## Geronimo

Terima kashih Adriyana dan Edwin.Kalau boleh,saya mau bertanya sekarang.
4 dec saya pergi ke Indonesië. Ada koishop di kota Jakarta.
Saya ingin tahu...melihat .


Salam Geronimo

----------


## cuber

Geronimo,

Depending on how many days you will spend in Jakarta, there will be a whole lot koi shop for you to visit, if you have spare time, you will want also to visit Bandung, as far as I know, Jakarta and Bandung have a lot of good and top quality koi shop/dealers

----------


## Geronimo

> Geronimo,
> 
> Depending on how many days you will spend in Jakarta, there will be a whole lot koi shop for you to visit, if you have spare time, you will want also to visit Bandung, as far as I know, Jakarta and Bandung have a lot of good and top quality koi shop/dealers


hello Cuber,

depending how manny beautifull places there are in jakarta.

I am going with my brother, we will cross fom west java till east java,and we can stay as long as we want, in any place.
we planned 3 days jakarta,2 days bandung,2 days cilacap and thats for sure.
we want to see as much as possible.
we stay for 2 weeks in java en one week in bali.
if you know nice places we can visit,we will be very thankfull.

thanks geronimo

----------


## KANGGA

If you drop by on Dec... I am sure a lot fun places you can visit... There will be an Arowana Super Red, Golden and Crossback  shows on 9 Dec... If you like it. Feel free to visit at WWW.Aroclubindonesia.com.

Regards,

Kangga.

----------


## Geronimo

> If you drop by on Dec... I am sure a lot fun places you can visit... There will be an Arowana Super Red, Golden and Crossback  shows on 9 Dec... If you like it. Feel free to visit at WWW.Aroclubindonesia.com.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Kangga.


Thanks kangga 
at That moment I Will be in Bandung
But I Will try to visit the show.
because after Bandung we will start to travel to bogor( cilacap)
and we Will passed Jakarta again.
maybe I meet some people from the forum.
That would be Nice.

greetings Geronimo

----------


## KANGGA

Will be my pleasure be able meet you there...

Have a Nice Day Mike...

Take Care.....

----------


## Geronimo

Ada bir dan nasi goreng disana  :Thumb:

----------


## edwin

And bakso, obama's favorit.

----------


## Geronimo

Wauw,
Jakarta jauh besar ya ...9300000 orang orang.
Saya bermaksud untuk tingal 3 hari di Jakarta .
hotel ibis.
Won t be easy , to find you Guy s .

salam Geronimo

----------


## ponijo

> Wauw,
> Jakarta jauh besar ya ...9300000 orang orang.
> Saya bermaksud untuk tingal 3 hari di Jakarta .
> hotel ibis.
> Won t be easy , to find you Guy s .
> 
> salam Geronimo


meneer,, be carefull of pickpocket.. :Wof:

----------


## Geronimo

Hello ponijo

Thanks for warning it is always  a big problem in big a big city
Also here in Amsterdam.
Just a question, i have heard that in bogor are a lot of indonesien koibreeders
Do you know if its posible to visit them.

Greetings geronimo

----------


## Geronimo

ini growup
tosio sakai showa. male 4 tahun
sekarang 65 cm
sumi bagoes.

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

salam geronimo

----------


## ponijo

> Hello ponijo
> 
> Thanks for warning it is always  a big problem in big a big city
> Also here in Amsterdam.
> Just a question, i have heard that in bogor are a lot of indonesien koibreeders
> Do you know if its posible to visit them.
> 
> Greetings geronimo


here's link one of breeder in bogorhttp://www.gavrillakoifarm.com/

----------


## Geronimo

Thanks ponijo

Saya coba melihat .. Ada mudpond di sana?

----------


## Geronimo

I have seen the site off the koifarm,
and if it is allowed,I will visit them.
I am curious to see their quality.


greetings Geronimo

----------


## Geronimo

When I see the winners of the first asia cup young koishow in Bandung,
the koihobby level in Indonesië must be high.
nice kohaku and showa.
so I think That local breeders also have good and Nice koi.

Salam Geronimo

----------


## Geronimo

selamat,

bagaimanna kwalitas koi di negri indonesia?
anda suka japanese koi atau koi lokal breeders?
di negri belanda.. tidak ada banyak lokal breeders.
orang belanda suka japanese koi.
koi hobby di negri belanda, banyak orang.
semingu saya pergi ke koishop ... bertemu koifriends.


salam geronimo

----------


## Geronimo

salam

diam ya.
juga boleh pendapat koi tosia sakai dari atas.
salam geronimo

----------


## grinkz01

> salam
> 
> diam ya.
> juga boleh pendapat koi tosia sakai dari atas.
> salam geronimo


Hello Rob.....

About your showa: sumi and beni is good, solid and shine...i think your low temp help him to maintain its best skin quality and beni....nice pattern though yours are typical showa looking, less shiroji compared to beni and sumi but thanks shiroji still appeared on head area.

I notice there is different shiroji between pict 1 and 2, in pict 2 looks yellowish....any time different among these 2 picts? Also, for next, pls try to take photo from top position...it will looks nicer...

About INdonesian koi breeders, yes now many good indonesian koi breeders (gavrilla, kidkoi, topkoi, genkoi, CKK, Mr. Tjandra and many more)...West Java area I think is still having most population of koi breeders however, so far I have most preference to CKK koi farm and Mr. Tjandra Bali....I think these 2 breeders are very senior and yet reputable as good quality koi producers in Indonesia....

Well, not saying that good koi breeders are only those 2 but I am not so familiar with the others, so can't comment too much.

Some result of Mr. Tjandra bred :

http://www.koi-s.org/showthread.php?...-cm-(12-bulan)
http://www.koi-s.org/showthread.php?...Merah-Putih-F1
http://www.koi-s.org/showthread.php?...taro-Bali-quot

Some result of Kidkoi Farm bred:
http://www.koi-s.org/showthread.php?...ai-kidkoi-farm
http://www.koi-s.org/showthread.php?...-Farm-Grow-Out
http://www.koi-s.org/showthread.php?...I-SHIRO-UTSURI

----------


## Geronimo

hello Grinkz01,

thanks for your commend.

its correct that the second foto is not well ,and yes ...I am fond off traditionel showa s
but the shiroji is excelent, also on his head.
the second foto is made in a short moment ,so the koi did not have a lot of stress,because
the outside temperature in holland at this moment is about 7 degrees,and at night 2 degrees thats why I did not bowl the fish.
also thanks for the threads.
nice koi.
about 2 weeks I go to indonesie ,and if possible visit some breeders.
I travel from west to east java and bali .


greetings rob

----------


## Geronimo

Winter is coming,outside the temperature is about -1 till 2 degrees in the evening.
my pond is closed now,and the heater is on.
with the heater I can keep the watertemperature  at 10/15 degrees.
Last year the pond was 12 degrees while outside the temperature was -15 degrees.
So let the winter begins because I am ready.

greetings Geronimo

----------


## frostbitez

luckily in here theres no winter season sir  ::

----------


## freakers

nice pond and nice DIY. perhaps u can tell everyone 4 detail bout DIY trickle tower and uplift system 


sorry 4 my bad english

----------


## Geronimo

> luckily in here theres no winter season sir


Hello,

You do not have à winter Seasons, but how do you lower your temperature of your pond if its is too high.
high temperature above the 26 degrees is also not so good for koi.

greetings Geronimo

----------


## Geronimo

> nice pond and nice DIY. perhaps u can tell everyone 4 detail bout DIY trickle tower and uplift system 
> 
> 
> sorry 4 my bad english


Thank you,

next time I will explain more About my pond.
I like the technical part of koi keeping,and al the systems in my pond are specialy made and constructed
by my self.
all systems are made from inox . 
But I will explain more if I come back from my trip through Indonesië.
wednesday I will be in Jakarta, and stay there for some days.
i try to visit some koidealers and the arowanashow.

greetings Geronimo

----------


## Geronimo

today the first snow is falling.
the pond is closed.

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## freakers

Nice pond's cover

----------


## Geronimo

I am in Jakarta now but can not vind THE adress of the arowana show tomorrow afternoon i Will  be in Bandung for 2 days

Greetings geronimo

----------


## dattairadian

Arwana Show @ 'WTC Mangga Dua'. The address: Jl. Mangga Dua Raya No.8, Pademangan Barat, Pademangan, Jakarta Utara

----------


## abe

Nice pond.

----------

